# bradford pear smoke?



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i cut down a limb of a big bradford pear and i've heard you can smoke meat with it and then i heard it's not a real pear. anybody smoked meat with this wood? i don't want to ruin good meat.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

In Hawaii, we use guava wood for cold smoking. Gives a good sweet flavor to the meats. If you go the cold smoke way, try it on some chicken or pork first in case you don't like the flavor. I always wondered about using other fruit type wood for smoking.


----------



## Chumbuster (Oct 17, 2017)

I let mine dry for a year and it worked out pretty good...light in flavor not as strong as apple or other non fruit wood


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i don't know what a bradford pear is, but i use the wood from the little canning pear tree and i like it. little canning pears make pretty good hootch too. so i hear.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I wouldn’t consider it a fruit wood, because the tree doesn’t make fruit. However, I’ve read on bbq forums that it’s good for smoking.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

They actually do have fruit, but their hard little knots about as big as the end of your little finger. According to wiki you can graft other pear trees to the roots, but I can't find anything that says if it's actually a pear tree or not.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i guess i'll do what ya'll said and smoke a chicken leg or pork chop.
i'll report back when i do.

jack


----------

